# 2008 Was Great!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

2008 was the best season ever!

Thanks all for help making 2008 such an awesome season.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you, Larry, for Halloween Forum.

Although I have been around for four seasons, this year I really got sucked in to the community and fell in love with this place. It made my Haunt more fun and me a better haunter.

Thank you!

~ Charlie
Push Eject's Halloween Blog


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

The growth around here has been amazing! It's always great to get new perspectives and ideas on all things Halloween.

Thanks for the great site!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

...now about the imgalign function...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love this site!!


----------

